# Frozen fruit



## ScarBanditBernard (Jul 26, 2014)

My grandmother freezes all kinds of fruit especially berries. I thought these would be a good treat and help my ratties keep cool as well. Just wanted to make sure that that is an okay idea!


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was wondering the same, I was worried that the frozen fruit might irritate their teeth or something. Hmm...


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

The recommended food list on here says that frozen peas are okay, so as long as its nothing that can be harmful to rats anyway I don't see why freezing it would be anything but good, especially for hot weather!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They make great cool treats. Also rats often like Ice cubes to play with too


----------

